# Nismo B15 bushings fit B14?



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Wassup from Hawaii. Does anyone know for sure whether or not the Nismo B15 bushings/control arms can work with a B14? Here's what I'm talking about:

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november03/nismo_suspension/ 

The B15s have a similar (but not quite identical) suspension as B14s. Are the front control arms the same? And although the rear beams are different, maybe the bushings are interchangeable? I've been waiting for a sure-fire bushing upgrade to finish up my 200SX suspension! Thanks in advance!


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg200SE-R said:


> Wassup from Hawaii. Does anyone know for sure whether or not the Nismo B15 bushings/control arms can work with a B14? Here's what I'm talking about:
> 
> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november03/nismo_suspension/
> 
> The B15s have a similar (but not quite identical) suspension as B14s. Are the front control arms the same? And although the rear beams are different, maybe the bushings are interchangeable? I've been waiting for a sure-fire bushing upgrade to finish up my 200SX suspension! Thanks in advance!



The front bushings will not fit. Energy Suspension sells front bushings for the B14. I'm pretty sure they have the rear ones out by now also.


----------

